# Smoking mullet



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Have any of yall ever smoked mullet in a Bradley electric smoker? I was wondering how long to smoke them and how long to actually cook them.

Also how do yall season them?

Thanks.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Smoke until meat turns flaky, old bay


----------

